# Young wood cutter



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 15, 2012)

He told me he was ready to work


----------



## Thistle (Jan 15, 2012)

4yr old great nephew Oct 2011


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 15, 2012)

Before the saw comes the stacking for the young guy, I have some extra t-post.  :snake: 

zap


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 15, 2012)

Bobby, looks like he's ready to eat first. :coolsmile:


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 15, 2012)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Bobby, looks like he's ready to eat first. :coolsmile:


 Let me tell you he can eat and loves to eat!!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 15, 2012)

zapny said:
			
		

> Before the saw comes the stacking for the young guy, I have some extra t-post.  :snake:
> 
> zap


 i dont know zap. lol im gonna have to train him in some nice wall stacking.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2012)

he looks like I do when I get my saw out.....drooling and mesmerized!....start 'em young on them Stihls and he's destined to be a great man someday!!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 16, 2012)

They will be css our wood for us when we are old, so train them well.


----------



## wetwood (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> he looks like I do when I get my saw out.....drooling and mesmerized!....start 'em young on them Stihls and he's destined to be a great man someday!!



Bobby, wish I had pics of my kids when they first started helping with firewood. Just keep him involved and some day he may want some of his HS Sr pics to include that Stihl he grew up with because it meant that much to him.   :coolsmile:


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 16, 2012)

That one of those kevlar bibs I've been hearing about . . . I've been meaning to get myself one of those and some chaps.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 17, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> That one of those kevlar bibs I've been hearing about . . . I've been meaning to get myself one of those and some chaps.


 haha. yeah i could use one myself. lol


----------



## BucksCounty (Jan 21, 2012)

He is my helper with kindling.  My wife says I have him brainwashed.  Every day I pick him up from daycare, he says, "home, firewood".  Found a John Deere battery gator for him at a garage sale.  He loves it, and so do I....he drives around, picks up the sticks for me, and says "firewood.  I just hope he keeps the same enthusiasm as he gets older


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cute kid...Bucks!!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 21, 2012)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, stacking first, then splitting, then get em on the saw.
My oldest son is ready to start running the saw, but I don't know if I'm ready to let him yet, not without all kinds of safety gear anyway.

For now they are the main splitter/stackers around this house.


----------



## RORY12553 (Jan 21, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> ecocavalier02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could use a kid like him...great that they help you! girlfriends kid wants to sit around playing xbox lazy as can be!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 22, 2012)

BucksCounty said:
			
		

> He is my helper with kindling.  My wife says I have him brainwashed.  Every day I pick him up from daycare, he says, "home, firewood".  Found a John Deere battery gator for him at a garage sale.  He loves it, and so do I....he drives around, picks up the sticks for me, and says "firewood.  I just hope he keeps the same enthusiasm as he gets older


 thats pretty awesome. cute kid.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 22, 2012)

Priceless  They will remember those times the rest of their life.  My kids do, and they are in their 30's


----------



## rdust (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome!

My little man was helping me cut a couple weekends back.  :lol:  I can't wait till he's old enough to really help out his busted up old man.


----------



## seeyal8r (Feb 3, 2012)

Before this rain moved through we moved some wood from the stacks up to the house. I dropped a limb off the wheel barrow and sent my little one to get it. He's a big help.


----------

